
The Utah Statement: Reviving Antimonopoly Traditions for the Era of Big Tech - dredmorbius
https://onezero.medium.com/the-utah-statement-reviving-antimonopoly-traditions-for-the-era-of-big-tech-e6be198012d7
======
dredmorbius
Some further context, background, and commentary at Boing Boing:

[https://boingboing.net/2019/11/18/consumer-welfare-my-
butt.h...](https://boingboing.net/2019/11/18/consumer-welfare-my-butt.html)

